# Adding Hops Tablets



## Yoyo (27/10/03)

Hi All

Can anyone give me some advice on Hops Tablets.

I have a Barvaian Lager (Coopers) in at the moment and working well, been down for three days.

I am going to rack it and let it sit for a few days before bottling, can i add hops to that?. How much will it change the taste

Thks

Yoyo


----------



## GMK (27/10/03)

Hi Yoyo,

I usually rack after 7 days for Ales and 10 days for lagers.

I will dry hop and then leave it in the secondary for 2 weeks. 
This adds a real hop freshenss/flavour and bouquet to the beer.

It also makes it alot clearer and taste cleaner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Yoyo (27/10/03)

THKS GMK

How many tablets do I add, Do I just drop them in or do I mix them with anything?

Yoyo


----------



## GMK (27/10/03)

Hi Yoyo,

By tablets are you referring to Hop plugs.
If so, they usually weigh 15 gms each.

I would add one to the wort - leave a week, taste test and then add another if the flavour is not yet to your liking.

Remember that as the beer ages, the hop flavour tends to diminish (this is why lagers/pilsners etc should be drunk within 6 months) while the malt profile accentuates - good for stouts/ales.

Therefore, if it is better to have it tasting a little bit bitter/have a strong hop flavour than having not enogh.

I usually dry hop with Pellets. Starting off with 25gms and then dry hopping again if need be or i use 50gms in heavy ales, stouts and APA or IPA.

Hope this helps.


----------

